# Gator Glide Coating



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone using this bottom coating, looks impressive...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I used wetlander which is a similar airboat hull coating on my duck boat. It saw a lot of abuse and held up really well.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It’s hard distinguishing between slickness/abrasion resistance and impact/cutting resistance. There are a lot of coatings and materials that can hold up to rough surfaces but not sharp ones. 

Polyethelyne kayaks can be drug across a parking lot for years but sliced open by a sharp object. Aluminum is an example of the opposite behavior.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I applied 2 coats of GG primer and 8 coats of GatorGlide G4 to an aluminum skiff I built a few years ago and sold it to a guy that’s still running it in Louisiana. 
The G2 is more slick and less abrasion resistant and G4 is more abrasion resistant and less slick. I think the G4 was slick enough for me. I could barely keep it on the trailer on flat ground.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 28244
> View attachment 28245
> I applied 2 coats of GG primer and 8 coats of GatorGlide G4 to an aluminum skiff I built a few years ago and sold it to a guy that’s still running it in Louisiana.
> The G2 is more slick and less abrasion resistant and G4 is more abrasion resistant and less slick. I think the G4 was slick enough for me. I could barely keep it on the trailer on flat ground.


Sorta thinking about trading up to a HD Mud Boat, would be my last one for the marsh fishing I do. Still debating on an outboard or a surface drive.. Like the tunnel pocket/hunt deck..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> It’s hard distinguishing between slickness/abrasion resistance and impact/cutting resistance. There are a lot of coatings and materials that can hold up to rough surfaces but not sharp ones.
> 
> Polyethelyne kayaks can be drug across a parking lot for years but sliced open by a sharp object. Aluminum is an example of the opposite behavior.


Gatorglide is meant to be re-applied from time to time with very little prep work and can be done while still on the trailer half at a time if need be.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I used the G4 on a Bateau GF16 I built. I originally did it because I was sick of fairing but in the end was really happy I did. It is durable and plenty slick. It makes launching at poor condition back country spots a breeze.


----------

